# Grrrrr....... Just Venting......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG, so last night the b/f, myself, the roommate's daughter and I were sitting here chillin, watching t.v, the roommate had just pulled up from work, she came in and set all her stuff down when I heard yelping, and not like a dog was getting beat or something it sounded as if it was in pain.

I rush outside and there is a car stopped in front of the mailboxes and a youger black girl running towards me, I look to the road and see a little weinie dog screaming in the road and the hispanic people that owned are just standing in the front yard looking at it, there was a guy out there trying to pick it up, the dog and snapped at him, OMG OMG guess what this guy did, he started kicking the dog to get it out of the street, not nudging it, KICKING it, like it was a piece of trash or something.

OMG I saw red, I screamed at the guy to stop kicking the dog or I was gonna punch him, the b/f and the roommate's daughter had come outside by this time, she called 911, nothing or noone showed up but we still called. After I told the guy that if he kicked the dog again I was gonna punch him, he reached down to pick the dog up again and it went limp and the tongue lolled out of his mouth. I was yelling at the people in the yard, if the damn dog was in a real fenced yard or at least had a leash on while it was out front THIS wouldn't have happened. All of them looking at me like I'm stupid, just some random crazy white chick screaming in a language they don't understand, grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

So I stand outside for a bit and watch, the b/f told me to come int he house cause I was still talking mad crap to these people, as I'm standing at the screen door I watch the guy that picked up the dog go to the faucet on the side of the house, wash the dog off and leave it there, they never left to bury it or take it to the vet or anything, they didn't even care, I was sooooo upset I was in tears, and it wasn't even my dog.

I just wnt to say I HATE irresponisble owners and people that don't care enough about a dogs life than to kick it while it's hurt and possibly dying. RIP little pooch youdidn't deserve to die that way or to be owned by horrible owners. I cried and said a nice thought for you.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg.. That poor dog.  I would have been screaming and throwing things at those idiots! My faith in humanity is zip!   RIP


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine too girl, I just couldn't beleive he was kicking it while it was laying there dying, RIP poor dog, it was just so awful.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP little buger what if the dog did that to the guy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor little thing. Some people just have no care about the fact that animals feel too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you Carly and Holly, it was so terrible the poor little dog didn't deserve that. Thank you.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

What the heck! So the dog was dying from like being hit by a car and then some guy was kicking him? What the heck! Omg, that is just horrible.... RIP little doggie.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Megan it was his owner that was kicking him. The owner, so sad.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

RIP little doggie.
I don't understand how someone can own an animal and not love it.
Or at least like it enough not to be abusive.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sarah I know, and now I just mean mug these people everytime I drive by the house or walk outside. I'm telling you if they get another dog I'm calling AC, period.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow what a piece of  How can people be so cruel. That is so sad and I feel horrible for that poor little dog. Some one should beat that guy. I would have punched him in his face what a dirt ball.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Krystal you have NOOOOOO idea how badly I wanted to beat this jerk to a pulp. He deserved it too. Thanks girl


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you at least report the incident to the AC in your area? If not, you still should, and have them go out and check the yard, and whatever evidence they find, they can be convicted for! Then, they'll have a record on file, so if something happens in the future, they'll already have a report or whatever. I'm so sorry little weenie dog! Play nicely at the rainbow bridge, and maybe you'll find a more respectable, responsible owner in your next life! I'm so sorry that we have such scum that we have to share the earth and air with!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

no the report was only made to the 911 operator and police dept. So if I call AC they will still come out even though it was days ago? hmmm I will do that in a little bit after I pick up the niece from school. Thanks LP


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They should! The AC is all for stopping animal abuse, and this went too far! How many days ago was it? Do you know if the poor thing is still laying where the scumbag put him under the tap? Just by your eye-witness account alone should be grounds for them to search the property and investigate the situation! Do you know why the police never showed? I'm curious about that one! If it was after hours for the AC, then the police should've come out, and then at least dispatched the AC officer on duty to come out!! That's a shame! No offense, but you don't live in some little podunk town where they don't do anything about the crime, do you?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Pardon me for being slightly brash, but let me get this straight....

..you watched a man beat a small dog to death in the street....and you didn't call the authorities????

That's like knowing a child is being abused and doing nothing to help. Complaining about the situation isn't going to help. Neither is crying over the poor dog. You need to call the authorities and file a statement NOW, and prevent that man from owning another animal. Period.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Karma man KARMA!!!!


----------

